# Interception microphone and send stream to another PC



## Handy92 (Jan 4, 2016)

If is possible to forwarding microphone signal to another PC, using sound driver?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes. This plays whatever signal comes in on your local microphone (or whatever is set as recording source) on another computer running FreeBSD: `ssh otherpc "cat > /dev/dsp" < /dev/dsp`

More control and better latency is possible with audio/pulseaudio. Unfortunately FreeBSD does not have a port of OpenBSD's sndiod(1) which would be even better IMHO.


----------



## tingo (Jan 4, 2016)

And the ports have audio/nas, in case you want that.


----------

